# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Как рождается истинно твое мнение?

## Irina

_Последнее время стала задумываться о роли правил, установок в жизни. Что хорошо, что плохо, что подумают соседи, мама, папа, бывший мужчина, настоящий? Ловлю себя на постоянном поиске подсказок и поиске явно авторитетного мнения.

Читая что-нибудь новенькое невольно сравниваю это с тем, что уже знаю и в зависимости от настроения-переключаюсь на новую мысль.В дальнейшем выдаю ее себе и другим за свою, спорю до посинения,потом думаю..._
*
Вопрос вот в чем: где и как рождается истинно твое мнение, если оно рождается, конечно.*

----------


## Irina

Я думаю истинно своего мнения в принципе существовать не может. Все мы живём и мыслим в рамках, установленных к сожалению не нами. А как хочется иногда нарушить все эти правила, но...

----------


## Banderlogen

Любое наше мнение является истинно нашим. Пусть даже причиной его формирования послужил чей-то авторитет.

----------


## Irina

> Любое наше мнение является истинно нашим


То есть, если чужое мнение полностью совпадает с моими представлениями оно автоматически становится моим?

----------


## Banderlogen

Если совпадает с твоим, то оно и твое тоже.

----------


## Irina

Да, похоже для того чтобы иметь истинно своё мнение нужно быть гением или первооткрывателем

----------


## multiarc

> Любое наше мнение является истинно нашим. Пусть даже причиной его формирования послужил чей-то авторитет.


По определению вроде бы как бы и верно всё. Но если брать в расчёт именно ту мысль которая родилась в голове и пытаться её выражать прибегая к другим мнениям, которые схожи или кажутся таковыми, то всё равно мы не можем выразить его с точностью так, как оно родилось в виде мысли. А истинным оно является только там внутри. И по-настоящему нашим является только там внутри. Да и вообще выражая любое мнение мы его преобразуем, даже когда нам каким-то чудом удалось подобрать набор слов, который точно указывает на мнение. Мнение не постоянно. Чувство и мысль постоянно "течёт". В итоге мнение может поменяться с долей секунды несколько раз. А может и не поменяться... В любом случае чтобы выразить его с высокой точностью надо некоторое время, а время изменяет мнение. Т.е. чем более сжат будет смысл и время за которое он был извлечён, тем ближе это мнение будет к нашему истинному. Точно истинным оно может быть либо случайно, либо если оно не очень сложно и его удалось выразить до того как оно поменялось. Но ведь опять же. Истинным на какой момент. Вот и получается... Люди общаются и недопонимают друг друга только из-за недостатка времени. А что хорошо и что плохо : без худа нет добра.

----------

